# All things Ted Nugent (and his views on HR 218)



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Watching Ted Nugent pontificate about nearly anything always brightens my day;






Ted has been a sworn deputy sheriff in Michigan for over 30 years (not honorary - he completed academy training) and is also a constable in Texas; a true friend of law enforcement.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Nice one Bruce!! That just made my day!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

That was great...I think that one will go out to the PD...!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Read his book "God, Guns and Rock & Roll" - It's quite entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Ted Nugent on child molesters in Massachusetts; the most awesome part starts around the 1:45 mark but it's all great:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Ted Nugent's hunting show, Spirit of the Wild, doesn't really appeal to me that much, but outside of that Ted is THE MAN!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*






A GREAT TEDISM!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Should this be the official Ted Nugent thread do you all think?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Ted Nugent on HR 218*

Uncle Ted telling it like it is! Way to go!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

" I don't like repeat offenders. I like dead offenders. Am I weird? "

_- brilliant!_


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

cmagryan said:


> " I don't like repeat offenders. I like dead offenders. Am I weird? "
> 
> _- brilliant!_


That was priceless when he said that!


----------

